# Welche Eisbaer wäre die Richtige für mein Sys.?



## WaldemarE (8. Juli 2016)

*Welche Eisbaer wäre die Richtige für mein Sys.?*

Mal ne fräge, da am Wochenende meine GTX780 gestorben ist (Rest in Reace ) bekomme ich nun von evga eine GTX970 FTW+. 

Hatte ja eigentlich vor mir ne RX480 zu kaufen aber durch diesen mehr oder minder glücklichen Zufall, ist die RX480 ja jetzt obsolete für mich und ich kann das Geld für was anderes ausgeben ^^. 
Würde eine Eisbaer 280 + der GPX 970 M10 ausreichen oder macht die 360er mehr sinn. Die 360er wäre nämlich etwas zu groß fürs Cooltek W2.


----------



## Guru4GPU (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welche Eisbaer wäre die Richtige für mein Sys.?*

Also für eine einzelne GTX 970 sollte ein 280mm Radiator auf jeden Fall ausreichen - Wie laut oder leise es am ende ist kann ich aber nicht sagen


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Welche Eisbaer wäre die Richtige für mein Sys.?*

Also meine GTX 970 hängt an einem 240 XT45 mit einseitiger Bestückung durch auf 600rpm laufenden Antec UFO Lüfter in grün  Und das ist schon ziemlich überzogen. Bossttakt von 1340Mhz liegt IMMER an, ohne das ich noch extra was einstellen musste.Aber ich geh mal davon aus, bei dir muss noch der i7 mitgekühlt werden? Dann würde ich mindestens auf den 280 setzen, eher den 360.


----------

